# retained products after D & C...



## jscrawford (Mar 18, 2013)

I am wondering what diagnosis code I would use for retained products after d & c for a missed abortion? 667.1 says after "delivery" so I don't feel confident that is correct and 632 says retained products of conception not following spontanteous or induced abortion or delivery...

I would appreciate any help. Thanks.


----------



## Thouvenel (Mar 19, 2013)

Look at 631.8


----------



## dezinez1980 (Mar 26, 2013)

*retention*

it looks like it would depend on weeks of gestation.  in index under retention-products of conception-early pregnancy before 22 weeks is 632 or following abortion or delivery and so on.


----------



## singlemisfit (Mar 27, 2013)

667.10 states "unspecified as to episode of care" if you don't want to use the postpartum code. I have billed it this way without issue.


----------

